# Thunderbird/Outlook > Gmx anlegen



## Kalma (18. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

ich habe 2 Fragen:
1. Was würdet ihr nehmen:
       Thunderbird
       Outlook

2. Wie konfiguriert man es, das man auch senden kann?


Danke für eure Antworten
David

p.s. hab wenig zeit, also nich ärgern wegeern der grobheit^^


----------



## superharry (18. Oktober 2006)

1.ich persönlich nem Thunderbird weil ich nicht auf Outlook vertraue zwecks nach Hausetelefonieren
2. oben gibts "Konto"-> "hinzufügen"->und dort dann halt alle 2 Mailserver eintragen, glaube das wat smtp.gmx.net für Ausgangsserver und mail.gmx.net für Eingangsserver!
steht aber irgentwo in deinem GMX accound!!


----------



## Kalma (18. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

danke für die Antwort.

Aber die Daten stehen nicht bei GMX. hab schon lange gesucht, find aba nix 

Aber ich werde nochmal gucken^^

David


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Oktober 2006)

Müßte glaub ich mail.gmx.de sein

edit: schau mal da: http://faq.gmx.de/messages/mailprogramme/einrichtung/index.html
dort ist es Schritt-für-Schritt erklärt


----------



## Kalma (18. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

habe jetzt ein "tutorial" gefunden.
http://faq.gmx.de/messages/mailprogramme/einrichtung/3.html

Habe alles genau so gemacht, wies da steht, aber das senden von mails geht nicht 

Achso,

die Fehlermeldung wollte ich noch zitieren^^:



> Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht. Der Mail-Server antwortete: 5.7.0 Need to authenticate via SMTP-AUTH-Login {mp027}. Bitte überprüfen Sie, ob die Email-Adresse in ihren Einstellungen stimmt und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang


----------

